# I would have gone with you



## Zuccherro

Merhaba

Türkçe'de nasıl "I wish I was there, I *would have* definitely went with you" diyebilirim?

Keşke orası olsaydım, o zaman sizinle kesinlikle (geleceğim)

Ama geleceğim yanlış galiba, onun yerine neyi diyemelim?


----------



## FlyingBird

keşke orada olsaydım, kesinlikle seninle giderdim.

söyleyebilirsiniz eğer doğruysam


----------



## Zuccherro

Ama _giderdim_ "I used to come" demek değil mi?


----------



## FlyingBird

Zuccherro said:


> Ama _giderdim_ "I used to come" demek değil mi?


Hayır

gidecektim ama sonra gitmedim çünkü son anda fikrimi değiştirdim.

Gitmeyecektim ama sonra gittim.


Beni bırakmasaydın, şimdi yalnız olmazdın.

benden gitmeseydin, şimdi herşey senin olabilirdi.


----------



## murattug

Zuccherro said:


> Ama _giderdim_ "I used to come" demek değil mi?



come = gel
go = git

"giderdim" o şekilde kullanılabilir elbette: örnek: Konyada yaşadığım yıllarda her haftasonu Mevlana Müzesine giderdim.
Orada olmayı dilerdim, o zaman kesinlikle sizinle giderdim.


----------



## Zuccherro

Ah doğru! karışmıştım özür dilerim 
Cevabınız için teşekkürler!


----------



## kalamazoo

just to chime in, the English should be "I would have GONE with you" (not WENT).


----------



## Zuccherro

kalamazoo said:


> just to chime in, the English should be "I would have GONE with you" (not WENT).



Thanks a lot!


----------



## kalamazoo

Bir sey değil


----------

